# My farrier trimmed my horses too short!



## shorthorsemom (May 5, 2011)

My farrier came on Tuesday and trimmed the feet on my boys. We were at about 7 weeks from their last trim and they needed it with all the wet weather we have been having. He took off so much foot!!! I almost cried. All three were sore and one was very sore and has a digital pulse. After a day the two boys are somewhat better but my one boy has a bit of heat in one foot. I am giving him banamine which takes out the heat and lessen the pulse. Of course my boy that is the worst is my driving boy, no lesson for me tomorrow. sigh. I rarely let the farrier trim my boys without me being here, but new job, thought I would give it a try, he has been trimming my boys for over a year. What possesed him to try and make so much of an adjustment in one visit is beyond me.






One of trimmings measured where he cut the toe way back was 1/2 inch thick! I pay to have their feet done every 5-6 weeks and I never let my boys go too long, they didn't look too bad when he came out, certainly not 1/2 inch worth of trimming!!! I will be farrier shopping I think.

Anybody have any good ideas becides banamine and time for the feet for soreness? I bedded up the run in shed real deep with shavings so he has a soft place to stand. I just had to vent. I am so upset. The feet look awful. He said he was doing some balancing between the front and back to make it even??? Why would he angle the toes back like that, the whole hoof does not lay flat on the ground anymore. sigh. I take good care of my boys, I am so bummed.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 5, 2011)

As for treatment, Bute OR Banamine are good choices. You can also soak the feet in Epsom salts and water to toughen them up. But, frankly, a tincture of time is the most likely thing to work.

As for firing the farrier, I would encourage you to consider this story.

'Henry Ford had an engineer who worked for him make a mistake that cost the company $2million. Henry brought the man into his office and spoke to him for awhile. After which the engineer asked if he was going to get fired. 'heck no' said Henry, 'I just spent $2million educating you. But, you don't get to make that mistake again.'

Sit down with the farrier and calmly explain your frustration. Get a feel as to whether he seems to understand and is remorseful. If you think he can improve, keep him on, if not then go looking.

My current farrier does a fine job, but he did far worse far more consistently until he figured out what I wanted. But, he never minded my critiques and always tried to do what I wanted.

Dr Taylor


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 5, 2011)

I appreciate your reply. I did calmly talk to him Tuesday night and told him how sore all my boys were and that I was very upset, he appreciated me calling he said. Not sure if he really "gets it" though. The toe is so beveled from the underside so much that the edge of the hoof is not anywhere near touching the ground. These boys had tough decent hard healthy feet with tight white lines and he basically took the foot down to the point so they are standing on their soles. Hard to explain and I can't get photos to show enough detail, but I can hardly believe he did it. I blame myself for not being there, I would never have let him "correct" the feet that much had I been there. If my boy mechanically founders, gets an absess or I need to have the vet out, then the farrier is toast . It breaks my heart to watch my boy hobbling around, he is single tracking his front feet, placing one in front of the other like he is on a balance beam. What are the odds that if you have three horses, and only one in full training and the one in full training is the one that gets messed up the worst. Sounds like murphys law. I will try waiting it out, it has been two days so far.


----------



## yellerroseintx (May 5, 2011)

I had that happen to me once when I tried a new farrier..will NEVER do that again, lesson learned. My horses were so bad they looked like everyone was foundered..stretched out laying down..I was horrified...luckily my Vet has this stuff you paint on their soles.. SOLE PAINT I think it was called....it helped a lot....they did all improve but like I said I felt awful that I had caused them so much pain...you can also wrap the feet/sole in the vet tap that sticks to itself...it helps tender feet..good luck


----------



## Skylight_minis (May 5, 2011)

try putting something cushiony on the sole of the feet and wrap with vet wrap. Also put his hay and water close together so he doesnt have to walk as far. I'd put him in a stall or put up a temp fence to make the enclosure smaller. If there's heat in the feet definatly soak in icy cold water just like you would if they were foundering. Epsom salt would draw out any absesses if they are forming. Theres also an epsom salt jel that you put on the bottom of the hooves and wrap with vet wrap that works really well with out soaking. Excessive heat in feet isn't good. Good luck hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Marty (May 5, 2011)

Soaking, wrapping, and banamine is good and deep bedding. You can cut a stayfree mini or maxi pad in half for the padding then vet wrap. There is a good product called "hoof freeze" for this very thing. Not sure off hand where you can get it but if you google it you should find it. Its one of my "must haves". You may want to get something like Biotin or Farrier's Formula to help speed up growth. It totally works.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sterling (May 5, 2011)

Oh I can feel how upset you are.



From what you describe he had to have taken quite a chunk off to make your little ones go off so badly and be that uncomfortable. Me personally, he would have gotten his walking papers. I can understand second chances to something non-living, but when it comes to my dogs and horses trust is the word. I would not be able to trust your farrier ever again. Did he explain why he decided to correct to the point that he did in one visit? Hope your little ones feel better real soon.


----------



## albahurst (May 5, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> My farrier came on Tuesday and trimmed the feet on my boys. We were at about 7 weeks from their last trim and they needed it with all the wet weather we have been having. He took off so much foot!!! I almost cried. All three were sore and one was very sore and has a digital pulse. After a day the two boys are somewhat better but my one boy has a bit of heat in one foot. I am giving him banamine which takes out the heat and lessen the pulse. Of course my boy that is the worst is my driving boy, no lesson for me tomorrow. sigh. I rarely let the farrier trim my boys without me being here, but new job, thought I would give it a try, he has been trimming my boys for over a year. What possesed him to try and make so much of an adjustment in one visit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just had this happen this past weekend, so I totally know how you feel. We are using anti-inflammatory meds, running cool water from the hose over their hooves, bedding their stalls with lots of cushy paper shavings, making mud to stand in outside, ... My vet here at home recommended another treatment that I will share with you privately, if you pm me. It is now day 6 and they are still sore, but are improving a bit each day. So much for show training now for awhile...... You ought to see the brusing on their heels --ugh--it makes me sad.

I would agree on the farrier shopping - we are in the process, too.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 6, 2011)

Marty I will look for the hoof freeze, and try some biotin or something like that, time to go shopping again...thanks for the tips. I think I saw the hoof freeze once at our feed store. My driving boy is worse this morning, walking with a head bob this morning in spite of banamine. I am going out to wrap him in a few minutes. The farrier dug at a slight white line separation and made it bigger and that might be my trouble spot brewing on that boy and why he is heading the wrong direction. Goodness I hope not. He had heat one night, but doesn't have heat now but I think he is more sore this morning. My other two boys are walking tender but not outright lame anymore. Three days now... sigh.

I was talking to my breeder friend Kim last night and saying, "It is times like now that I KNOW I will never breed horses" I don't have the guts for it, and I am way too impatient. If I were breeding I would be calling her nightly and saying .."no baby yet, look at this photo, do you think she is ready, why is it taking this long etc..,, blah blah... haha"

Albahurst... I will try to figure out how to PM you, I have messed up a few pms lately trying to ask people questions off forum.... If you don't get anything soon will you please pm me? I am interested in anything that will help.

My vet talked me out of wrapping him that first day and I think that might have been an error. I sure hope my doesn't get an abscess out of this. I think a neighbor's husband is a farrier, maybe I can get him to come over and take a look.

Sterling... Yes it was quite a chunk. I measured 1/2 inch on the trimmings I found on the ground. He was trying out some new corrective technique he read on about how to balance the hoof, I think he got carried away with his balancing and wasn't paying attention to how much he was taking off. Typically my boys only need a rasp trimming because I trim often. I would always rather have the farrier out more frequently than to over trim. This was 7 weeks, rather than my usual 5-6. The farrier also made some comment like "If you would trim more often maybe I wouldn't have had to take off so much"... I never let my boys feet get overly long...he is toast...


----------



## jleonard (May 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I know just how you feel, I had the exact same thing happen to me in the fall. Here is a link to the thread I started My link, there was some excellent advice in there. There are pics on page 2 that seem to show just what you are trying to describe.

What I ended up doing was leaving her stalled for about 4 days in very deep bedding, and giving banamine for 5 days per the vet's instructions. Through all of her hoof trouble I also tried hoof freeze and venice turpentine, but did not notice much difference after either of them, the deep stall gave her the most relief. I also discovered that premie diapers are the perfect size for mini hoof packs! The biggest thing was just keeping her comfortable until she had time to grow out. She is now back to normal and we have a much more contentious farrier who is trying to very gradually correct her hooves.

Hope your boy is feeling better soon!


----------



## HGFarm (May 6, 2011)

I hate to say this but a good farrier who has been doing your horses for a while should be familiar with your horses and should not need a 'babysitter' to be there while he trims your horses. He would know what they need and can SEE how much needs trimmed. If they were my horses, I would certainly be telling him what I thought about my horses being that sore- especially the one! WHY would he do that?!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 6, 2011)

jleonard said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, I know just how you feel, I had the exact same thing happen to me in the fall. Here is a link to the thread I started My link, there was some excellent advice in there. There are pics on page 2 that seem to show just what you are trying to describe.
> 
> What I ended up doing was leaving her stalled for about 4 days in very deep bedding, and giving banamine for 5 days per the vet's instructions. Through all of her hoof trouble I also tried hoof freeze and venice turpentine, but did not notice much difference after either of them, the deep stall gave her the most relief. I also discovered that premie diapers are the perfect size for mini hoof packs! The biggest thing was just keeping her comfortable until she had time to grow out. She is now back to normal and we have a much more contentious farrier who is trying to very gradually correct her hooves.
> 
> Hope your boy is feeling better soon!


Thanks for the link, I forgot that one, I even posted to that one... My boys hooves look similar right down to the one gouge on one side of the foot but my boys gouge doesn't go that far up the side. The hoof wall does not touch the ground and the toes are blunted right up like you just chopped off the whole toe. My farrier knows how I am about my horses feet so I feel really really let down by him. I pay $75 for three trims and would pay again in 4-5 weeks rather than take off too much hoof, he knows because I say it every time I see him.. My boy seems a little more comfortable with the wrap and it is almost time for banamine again. I got some ground flax today for him and soaked his foot today before I wrapped it, he liked that part. I hate shopping farriers. I plan to call him again and tell him my boys are still sore after three days. My driving boy is going to take weeks to recover and I hate the shape of his feet but am hesitant to do anything but let him recover right now. sigh.

Thanks for all the posts guys, thats what I love about this forum, the support and advise and shared experiences.


----------



## HGFarm (May 6, 2011)

I hope you find a better one- from what you describe it sounds like an absolutely awful job- more of a hack job than a decent trim. Geez... hope your guys are up and around soon- I feel bad that they are hurting like that.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 6, 2011)

Doesn't it just break your heart?




My first farrier (who was EXCELLENT with the big guys) simply could not seem to accept that a normal trim was too short for my tenderfooted fellow and after watching him be ouchy for a week out of every seven I finally had enough and found a new farrier. She's made him sore a time or two by accident but she's great about adjusting the trim the next time and generally speaking we've been very happy with her. I definitely would not have her trim them unsupervised though as there's always a little adjustment before we're both happy.

You've already gotten good advice, keep up with the banamine and if it were me I'd be wrapping the feet in preemie diapers and vet wrap and keeping him in a deeply bedded stall for a few more days. It will probably be at least a week before he stops being limpingly sore if the trim's that bad and longer before he's totally sound. Sorry!



That sort of thing always seems to happen at the worst time and to the nicest horses.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody, we are hanging in there, he is wrapped and bedded deep and he is seeking out the bedded deep run-in shed to stand so that is good.. He is enjoying the pampering. Heading out now to give him some more banamine for the night. Makes me glad they are right in my back yard so I can keep a close eye on everybody. My new aerocrown will just have to sit there for a few weeks more while I wait for him to heal. Love my short boys, makes me sad to see them hobbling around. My Ike had a bit of his normal "tude" tonight and made me smile, I get worried when he is too quiet. My other two boys were positively snuggly. Luckily I didn't have to wrap all three boys feet, thank goodness for small favors. No matter how long it takes, it will probably seem longer, funny how that happens on experiences like this. Thanks everybody for the support!


----------



## bevann (May 6, 2011)

Venice tyrpentine has worked for me in the past.Just paint it on the entire bottom of the hoof with a small brush or old toothbrush( including sole)It seals the hoof and often helps.Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 8, 2011)

Still sore



but not worse (knock on wood). 6 days and counting...The other two boy are walking better but not 100% either yet. It breaks my heart. I am actually thankful for the rain and softer good hoof growing conditions right now. I put them all on ground flax too and my sorest boy is still on banamine. I couldn't feel heat last night and I think the pulse is closer to being in the normal range. If I get out of this without a hoof infection (or worse ) I will be happy. Come Monday I will be calling around for farriers and see if I can find anyone else in this area. I have been talking about it for awhile, this isn't just one thing and out for this farrier, just the worst thing. A couple of time the got the balance wrong and my boys were running on their toes and looked like they were upright with too much heel too little toe a time or two, so I just think maybe this guy need more experience. Thanks for sharing your experiences and suggestions...


----------



## albahurst (May 8, 2011)

Hang in there....we are on day 9 and my girls are better- not perfect but much better.

I would encourage you to consider adding some Gastro Gard to prevent ulcers- the banamine and the pain can sure cause ulcers to develop.

I am glad to hear your kids are doing a bit better.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 12, 2011)

albahurst said:


> Hang in there....we are on day 9 and my girls are better- not perfect but much better.
> 
> I would encourage you to consider adding some Gastro Gard to prevent ulcers- the banamine and the pain can sure cause ulcers to develop.
> 
> I am glad to hear your kids are doing a bit better.



How are your girls doing? I hope yours are doing better, My boys are heading the right direction. I am watching hoof healing in progress. My one boy is starting some flares and his hoof shape is going off while he is recovering. The toes still look dreadful, but I am encouraged that they are just walking cautiously instead of the outright tippy toe walking and lameness we were having. sigh,


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 12, 2011)

> What I ended up doing was leaving her stalled for about 4 days in very deep bedding


Excellent suggestion, as well as wrapping the hoof with soft cotton or gauze pads for extra cushioning. I wouldn't give the farrier another chance - why? If a vet/farrier makes a "mistake" with my horses, that's the end of the story. I shouldn't have to tell them how to do their job.





Take care,

Liz R.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 12, 2011)

Hosscrazy said:


> Excellent suggestion, as well as wrapping the hoof with soft cotton or gauze pads for extra cushioning. I wouldn't give the farrier another chance - why? If a vet/farrier makes a "mistake" with my horses, that's the end of the story. I shouldn't have to tell them how to do their job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the horse stand perfect? Were the facilities conducive to working on horses? Was the case a perfect representation of that particular condition? Did the horse respond to the drug of choice? Did the horse have a reaction to the medication?

If you don't want me to make what you perceive to be a mistake then I'll have to practice CYA medicine, which will have to be more expensive and labor intensive and frankly I will likely over charge because I know my time on your farm will be limited and I'm going to need to charge an aggravation/extra effort fee.

I do have clients who want that level of care, but they also know they are going to have to pay extra for it.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> I'll have to practice CYA medicine,
> 
> Dr Taylor


It took me a few minutes to figure out what CYA medicine was. I was thinking,"well if it is a way to make a good outcome more likely don't we all want that" LOL

I think only the people on scene at a time where a mistake is made can determine if it is a honest error (we are all human after all) or if it indicates an ongoing lack of concern or outright incompetence. I would be examining previous experiences before I made my decision. If things had gone well previously and I was happy overall with the work being done then perhaps I need to discuss with the service provider what was hoped for and what went wrong and not "throw the baby out with the bath water".


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 12, 2011)

has been over 5 weeks on my boys and I was watching their hooves grow out and they were all sound, but to my dismay every foot looked different, in fact AWFUL on their grow out from the horrible trim they received. Evidence again on a bad trim job, they had bad angles, flares, low heels on one, high heels on another and the feet were not all the same length, the left foot didn't match the right and they were walking on the outside of their feet and single tracking. I called my farrier and asked him if he would come out and take a look and see if we could balance the hooves now that they had grown out some in length. He said he was too busy but offered me his brother who was just learning how to trim feet. Not wanting to try a rookie trimmer, I decided to go for the CYA on my farrier and shop for someone new. I gave him a chance to fix the problem and he wasn't interested in even seeing what I was talking about.

I found a guy with many years of experience, trims horses locally and travels with his wife who does equine massage.

He fit me in right away into his schedule and the whole time he was working he showed me what was wrong with the angles and he spent hours leveling up and adjusting my three boys. He couldn't do everything in one visit, simply not enough foot to work with, still too short more than 5 weeks of growth.

He showed me how the bad trims were even affecting how my boys stood and were making their legs crooked. You could see the results of the new accurate trim as each foot was placed back on the ground. I am glad I didn't drive my boy too much while he was growing out.

The new farrier said my boy was trimmed so badly it would be like walking around with one high heel and one sneaker all day, his feet were that uneven. He had a device that measured angle and length and showed me exactly how different every foot was. My driving boy was trimmed so short enough that the bone was probably fairly close to the sole, explaining why he had such a strong pulse. Anyway, just wanted to post that I have a new farrier, and my boys are recovering and looking good. Glad I switched...my boys were putty in new guys hands and were practically dozing while being worked on he was so patient and gentle... Adair


----------



## albahurst (Jun 12, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> has been over 5 weeks on my boys and I was watching their hooves grow out and they were all sound, but to my dismay every foot looked different, in fact AWFUL on their grow out from the horrible trim they received. Evidence again on a bad trim job, they had bad angles, flares, low heels on one, high heels on another and the feet were not all the same length, the left foot didn't match the right and they were walking on the outside of their feet and single tracking. I called my farrier and asked him if he would come out and take a look and see if we could balance the hooves now that they had grown out some in length. He said he was too busy but offered me his brother who was just learning how to trim feet. Not wanting to try a rookie trimmer, I decided to go for the CYA on my farrier and shop for someone new. I gave him a chance to fix the problem and he wasn't interested in even seeing what I was talking about.
> 
> I found a guy with many years of experience, trims horses locally and travels with his wife who does equine massage.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news, Adair! I am so glad to hear you have found such a caring and competent farrier.

My girls were also trimmed too short about the same time as yours were. My new farrier came out Fri and is a perfect fit for us, too! She spent a long time just bonding with the girls, as they were so stressed to start with- even grinding their teeth - but they soon warmed up to her and relaxed. She only touched up one of the girls and left the other one be for now, as their angles were not off much.

I really can feel your relief and share in your joy in finding a new farrier.


----------

